# My twins have arrived......:D



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

finally!










first impression are very very good! well made and look the nuts!
:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome to the club Dave.
Get yourself a foam pad now. For your @rse. :lol:
But great buckets and nive purchase.
Gordon


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oooar! cheers Gordon

where you buy that pad?

handy as hell for sitting doing the arches etc!

Dave


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

From here.
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/bucket-seat-cushion-p-357.html
remember the discount code.
dw4u2 for a 5 % discount 
Gordon.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

that pad looks good and also love the buckets :thumb: (i can't believe we are getting excited about buckets )


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hallett said:


> that pad looks good and also love the buckets :thumb: (i can't believe we are getting excited about buckets )


lol its awesome

:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice buckets mate. :thumb:

Wish i could afford those.


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumb:nice buckets ,got these myself,had loads of comments about them


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

can't find the dodo buckets below 50 quid anywhere. Any pointers?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

rubbish boys 

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/index.php?view=category&category_id=3


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Have you used them yet?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

of course i have lol

:lol:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey... Where can i get some of these DoDo buckets from?

Thanks


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

only avaliable from dodo now i'm afraid. pm 'dodo factory' and they will tell you how to order them


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok will do thanks... 

Need to write 10 posts though before i can PM them..


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Or send us an email at thedodo -at - dodojuice -dot - com


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

How much will a pair of these awesome buckets set me back?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

They really do look fantastic.

I believe you can only buy them direct from Dodo now. Saying that, is it really safe to sit on them?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We wouldn't recommend sitting on them. The lids are dust covers that seal, really.

The current price for a set is 42.95 GBP inc VAT but exc delivery. They are only available direct from us, UK orders only, in a complete kit.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

did you get free water included with your order :lol:


----------



## LiE (Feb 16, 2009)

£43 for a bucket.. wow..


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your contribution :thumb:

But you'll actually find it's two buckets, two lids, two patented Grit Guards, four stickers made from 7 year laminated vinyl...

The bucket (singular) is 7.95 GBP, which isn't outrageously expensive for a 20 litre crystal bucket (crystal plastic is more expensive than opaque, most buckets are 10 litres)


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Look great, another thing to add to my wish list. Just need to sortself an outside tap as i dont fancy carrying them up and down the stairs :lol::thumb:


----------



## 2thumbs (May 9, 2006)

Ah so it's £43 for the full set. That's not bad at all considering the prices of other buckets.

I may be in touch soon.


----------



## murproject (Mar 10, 2009)

I was really interested for them, but i am located in Turkey.:tumbleweed:


----------

